# Need to keep pulled pork moist for at least 8 hrs before eating



## daddypig

I'm smoking a pork butt for work over nite and I'm taking it with me to feed the troops. My question is when do I pull it and how do I reheat it to keep it from drying out. I wasn't sure about just throwing it in a crock pot on warm all day and ending up with dried pork sandwiches.


----------



## mdboatbum

Kind of a vague timeline you've provided, but if you wrap the butt in foil and then old towels, then put in an empty cooler, it will stay hot well north of six hours. Then you can pull right before serving time. There are tens of thousands of posts here on pulled pork, most of which have some info on the question you asked. So try out the search function and read up on which method will work best for you.


----------



## daddypig

Mdboatbum said:


> Kind of a vague timeline you've provided, but if you wrap the butt in foil and then old towels, then put in an empty cooler, it will stay hot well north of six hours. Then you can pull right before serving time. There are tens of thousands of posts here on pulled pork, most of which have some info on the question you asked. So try out the search function and read up on which method will work best for you.


.   I'm wrapping it in towels at 9am and eating at 5pm will that still be hot then?


----------



## mdboatbum

It should be. I'd check the temp at 3 or so, and if it's below 140f if go ahead and put it in the crockpot with some cider and/or finishing sauce to keep it hot. If you leave it whole though, and wrap it well, I'm guessing it'll be well above 140 all day. 
The key is you want it to stay above 140f. Below 140 is where pathogens can grow and I'm sure you don't want the whole crew rushing for the bathroom a few hours after eating. 
Yes, I've said 140 quite a few times in this response. That was on purpose. It's an important number. 140.


----------



## jirodriguez

Other good option is a crock pot. Cook it and shred it the day before (heck the week before even), day of feed put it in the crock pot on low heat with a 1/4 C apple juice per every 5 lbs. or so. If you get it in 4-5 hours before eating time you should be fine. Just make sure to leave the lid on and don't mess with it - kind of like the smoker.... lol.


----------



## hickorybutt

I've had a brisket stay HOT wrapped in foil and blankets in a cooler for 6 hours.  Pork should be just fine at 8 hrs, especially a pork shoulder which is thicker than a brisket and should hold heat even better.


----------

